# Battery Question



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Need to get a cranking battery for my Tohatsu 40. Only other electronics running off of it are trim tabs, nav lights, and livewell pump. Trolling motor has its own battery. Tohatsu recommends fairly high CCAs. I have been comparing the Optima blue top 34m vs d34m. Is the cranking battery or dual purpose battery better in this situation? Not real sure of the difference.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Either should work. But the Dual purpose will give you a little more deep cycle for your bait pump. I also recommend a voltage gage on the main cranking batt if you are running all that stuff on it. Personally, I'd re-think it and throw that extra stuff on the TM batt if it's next to the cranking batt. Cause it sucks to run your cranking batt down with pumps, lights, electronis and such and not be able to get back home.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Check out the Duracell AGM marine batteries at Sams.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> Need to get a cranking battery for my Tohatsu 40. Only other electronics running off of it are trim tabs, nav lights, and livewell pump. Trolling motor has its own battery. Tohatsu recommends fairly high CCAs. I have been comparing the Optima blue top 34m vs d34m. Is the cranking battery or dual purpose battery better in this situation? Not real sure of the difference.


I would get a dual purpose. Even though the loads are light, the motor will probably not charge completely while running and you will run the battery down. Standard wet cell batteries degrade very quickly when discharged below 50% consistently to the point that even putting them on a charger doesn't fully recover them.
Optima is an unnecessary luxury IMO. Great battery, but not nearly 2x the benefit for over 2x the price.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

If you have the room, id stick to a dedicated cranking battery. Better safe than sorry. Got a buddy that runs everything off one battery. Brings a jumper box along. Pretty simple solution


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't the Tohatsu 40 be pull started? If that's the case, not much worry about accessories running the starting battery down. I'd get a Walmart Everstart group 24 starting battery and run it till it dies. You can get three of them for the price of one Optima. The Everstarts have the same 36 month warranty as the Optimas.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I do not believe the 40 can be pull started. I haven’t picked up the motor yet, so not 100% on that. I’ve run interstate and wal mart batteries in the past. Worked okay, but seemed to have a short life-span. Since I am picking up a new boat, I don’t mind spending a little extra on a good battery—but don’t want to waste money on something that’s not worth it...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I'm thinking about the older Tohatsus. A nice thing about E-tec is that they can be pull started. That's a significant advantage when considering smaller outboards.

Edit: Further research into online user's manuals indicates that all Tohatsu 40 hp outboards *can* be rope started in an emergency.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got that motor. You can pull start the motor but only if you take the cowling off. In the tohat tool bag that comes with each motor you should receive a length of cord. I believe this cord is for pull starting. I've got a small lawn mower/jetski battery that starts motor, runs tabs, nav lights and GPS. 1,2,1+2 switch and a TM batt with inline fuse. I'll look tonight and see what make model I have. On cold mornings its nice to have the extra CCAs of the TM batt


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Can't the Tohatsu 40 be pull started? If that's the case, not much worry about accessories running the starting battery down. I'd get a Walmart Everstart group 24 starting battery and run it till it dies. You can get three of them for the price of one Optima. The Everstarts have the same 36 month warranty as the Optimas.


That's because the the Optimas last 3 times as long as those junk batteries.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Backwater said:


> That's because the the Optimas last 3 times as long as those junk batteries.


Same 3 year warranty pretty much means same 3 year reliability. Manufacturers run these numbers pretty carefully. I've run nothing but Walmart batteries for years and never had one fail. I own 11 of them right now.

My experience may be unique. Pay your money and make your choice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Same 3 year warranty pretty much means same 3 year reliability. Manufacturers run these numbers pretty carefully. I've run nothing but Walmart batteries for years and never had one fail. I own 11 of them right now.
> 
> My experience may be unique. Pay your money and make your choice.


Ahh... nope! Optimas last longer and also AGM batts.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The 18% Amazon one star reviews for the Optima blue tops do not inspire great confidence. Almost 1/3 of reviews are 3 stars or less, which means lots of people are having trouble with them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> The 18% Amazon one star reviews for the Optima blue tops do not inspire great confidence. Almost 1/3 of reviews are 3 stars or less, which means lots of people are having trouble with them.


I don't know if there's truth in this but I heard that Optima recently started producing their batteries overseas causing a drop in quality.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

This obviously isn’t hard evidence but when I worked at a parts store, I sold about as many optima batteries as I warrantied out. 

If ya like optimas, I figure buy them from advance autos website for 25% off and pick up in store. Keep the receipt and get a new one from the store before your 2-3 warranty is up. That way you don’t have to deal with shipping back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MooreMiller said:


> This obviously isn’t hard evidence but when I worked at a parts store, I sold about as many optima batteries as I warrantied out.
> 
> If ya like optimas, I figure buy them from advance autos website for 25% off and pick up in store. Keep the receipt and get a new one from the store before your 2-3 warranty is up. That way you don’t have to deal with shipping back.


Cranking or blue tops? Just curious. I haven't had a bad experience yet with a blue top.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Odyssey seems to get pretty good reviews, but most expensive. Optima blue top is slightly cheaper with coupons, and Duracell agm is cheapest at $~150. Looks like they all come with 36-48 month replacement though. Honestly, I would be pretty happy with a 3-4 year life span.

I’m probably over thinking this...


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Blue Tops have a 2 year warranty. EverStart (Walmart) Marine batteries have a 1 year warranty. A Group 24 EverStart is $90 and a comparable Blue Top is about $280. It is certainly a better battery, but not by that much. It is sealed though so if you need to put it on the side it is a great (but expensive) option.

I currently have a Group 24 West Marine Dual Purpose battery because it was on sale from $149 to $99 when I bought it. I don't expect it will perform better that my last EverStart which lasted me over 20 months and going strong before I sold the boat.

I had a Tohatsu 50 4 stroke and tried to pull start it once just to see if I could if needed. Absolutely impossible for me in my dry garage so I bought one of the Lithium Jump packs in case I ever ran out of juice.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> Odyssey seems to get pretty good reviews, but most expensive. Optima blue top is slightly cheaper with coupons, and Duracell agm is cheapest at $~150. Looks like they all come with 36-48 month replacement though. Honestly, I would be pretty happy with a 3-4 year life span.
> 
> I’m probably over thinking this...


I have Odyssey's in my skiff and swear by them. They're expensive, but tiny as hell and haven't given me any problems.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I think Optima makes great batteries but not if it's 2x or even 3x the price of a Walmart (Johnson Controls) battery. I had a red top Optima that lasted almost 8 years in my Jeep, which was great, but not that great when I could buy 3 cheaper ones. And I guarantee you at the end of it's life an Optima isn't going to have anywhere near the cranking amps that it used to have. I personally think batteries are something worth replacing a little more frequently when reliability is important.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Which odyssey’s do you have?


SomaliPirate said:


> I have Odyssey's in my skiff and swear by them. They're expensive, but tiny as hell and haven't given me any problems.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> Which odyssey’s do you have?


I have a PC1200 running my TM and I believe a PC925 as a starting/everything else battery. It handles starting, lights, trim tabs, power pole and livewell (never used though).


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have a PC1200 running my TM and I believe a PC925 as a starting/everything else battery. It handles starting, lights, trim tabs, power pole and livewell (never used though).[/QUOTE
> How big is PC1200 and how much does it weigh? Looking for the smallest and lightest battery lol


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll go look at it and get you some measurements this weekend. It's pretty small-I had to modify my battery box in the bow to keep it secure in there.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah that would be greatly appreciated man! Thank you


SomaliPirate said:


> I'll go look at it and get you some measurements this weekend. It's pretty small-I had to modify my battery box in the bow to keep it secure in there.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Batteries Plus Bulb store I was just in this week had some Odyssey batteries on the shelf. If you have one nearby it may have one you can see before making a purchase.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have a PC1200 running my TM and I believe a PC925 as a starting/everything else battery. It handles starting, lights, trim tabs, power pole and livewell (never used though).


The PC1200 is about the same size as a group 31 marine battery both in shape, weight and capacity which is about 80% of the capacity of a wet cell group 24. It's still 2.5x more expensive than a basic flooded EverStart deep cycle. Yes, it is AGM and sealed so there are benefits and I don't dispute it is a better battery, but $240...not for me.

The PC925 is even smaller and less capacity and at only 325 CCA (no rating for MCA which is essentially the same thing only measured at 32 degrees since no one is probably boating in sub freezing temps) does not meet the min cranking amps rating for many outboards. It doesn't specify, but based on the specs given and the claim of 400 cycles at 80% dod I would say this is probably classified as a deep cycle battery. I would prefer a MC or more likely a Dual Purpose battery for my starting, gps, pumps etc.

These PC batteries are designed for Personal Watercraft. They need a smaller footprint and need to be sealed and a lot more robust and shock and vibration proof than what is needed in a skiff. Again, I'm not claiming they aren't good, but more money for more performance that isn't really needed.

Disclaimer here is that I personally use a LiFePO battery for my trolling motor. (but a dual purpose wet cell/flooded West Marine battery for everything else) The lithium battery is even more expensive than an AGM or a sealed battery...by a lot. However, it is also MUCH lighter, smaller but with an expected 5 times the life cycle of a lead battery even at near 100% discharge every time. .. If you consistently discharge your lead battery, even an deep cycle AGM, the number of cycles you will get out of them diminishes greatly. The other advantage to Lithium is that they provide consistent full voltage output all the way until they are completely discharged where even the best lead battery will be barely pushing the 10.5 volts needed for electronics after about 50% dod.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Odyssey. Small and lots of amp hours for the size. Yes they are pricey, the PC1200’s in my Vantage were $250 each. I have had Optima blue tops in my last couple boats and they were great but quality seems to have fallen off in the last few years.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> The PC1200 is about the same size as a group 31 marine battery both in shape, weight and capacity which is about 80% of the capacity of a wet cell group 24. It's still 2.5x more expensive than a basic flooded EverStart deep cycle. Yes, it is AGM and sealed so there are benefits and I don't dispute it is a better battery, but $240...not for me.
> 
> The PC925 is even smaller and less capacity and at only 325 CCA (no rating for MCA which is essentially the same thing only measured at 32 degrees since no one is probably boating in sub freezing temps) does not meet the min cranking amps rating for many outboards. It doesn't specify, but based on the specs given and the claim of 400 cycles at 80% dod I would say this is probably classified as a deep cycle battery. I would prefer a MC or more likely a Dual Purpose battery for my starting, gps, pumps etc.
> 
> ...


I couldn't afford lithium but I wanted to feel like I'm cooler than the guys with Walmart batteries.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Went through a couple sets of Optima blue tops in my flats boat. Did not last long at all. I have an Odyssey for the trolling motor in the skiff and it holds a charge all day. The power indicator on the TM has never gone below a full charge. Yes, they are pricey. But when I have to replace the off-brand AGM for my starting battery, I'll buy another Odyssey.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't skimp on a battery - it's worth the cost to get a good one up front. One bad battery can ruin what could be a great day on the water. These Wal Mart brand batteries may look good in price, but I've never had one last as long as they claim. Get as much cranking amps as you can - especially if you fish in cold weather (engine is harder to turn over in cold weather and puts a serious draw on the battery). On top of that, keep it charged - put a trickle charger on it periodically to maintain a full charge. And if you can, go for a sealed battery like the Optima so you don't have to deal with water levels in the battery cells. Lastly, clean the connectors every year. A bad ground can make it look like the battery is dead. My Yamaha 115 2 stroke is very amp sensitive when starting. If my ground isn't clean and tight, the engine will not turn over, but will crank for eternity.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> Yeah that would be greatly appreciated man! Thank you


Roughly 8"x7"x7" 
Weighs 26-27lb


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Roughly 8"x7"x7"
> Weighs 26-27lb


Thank you very much!!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Odyssey. Small and lots of amp hours for the size. Yes they are pricey, the PC1200’s in my Vantage were $250 each. I have had Optima blue tops in my last couple boats and they were great but quality seems to have fallen off in the last few years.


Did you use the 1200 as your starting battery as well?


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Get a dual or deep cycle with the correct cranking amps preferably AGM. Simply put they are more durable and more forgiving of full drains. Starter batteries may be preferred in freezing conditions where the CCA drops significantly but IMO most situations are better off with more durable plates than the additional surge a starter battery provides.

As for battery brand, Optimas are no better than East Penn batteries IME. I did car audio comps for years which are as hard on a battery as it gets. Optima proved no more reliable than East Penn. Duracell is an East Penn battery, reasonably priced and used on a lot of boats. They can be found at Sams and Batteries Plus usually for significantly less.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd really like to see the lithium technology get more affordable. With some lithium batteries and a reasonably priced FLIR optic, I'd have everything I need in life.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

For what it’s worth, I ended up with the Sams Club Duracell. It was hard to pass on $120 for agm. If it dies within a year or two, I’ll probably replace with Odyssey. 

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Thank you very much!!





SomaliPirate said:


> Roughly 8"x7"x7"
> Weighs 26-27lb


Which version of the PC925 do you have?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> Which version of the PC925 do you have?


Upon further inspection, my starting battery is a PC1100 and I'm a dumbass. Sorry for the misinfo.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Upon further inspection, my starting battery is a PC1100 and I'm a dumbass. Sorry for the misinfo.


It’s all good I still appreciate the help, the 1100 is still 26 pounds?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> It’s all good I still appreciate the help, the 1100 is still 26 pounds?


I honestly don't know, I'll try to pull it out and see if I can weigh it for you this week. It's a damn small battery, volume wise, though.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I honestly don't know, I'll try to pull it out and see if I can weigh it for you this week. It's a damn small battery, volume wise, though.


Alright I really appreciate trying to narrow down the search for my starting battery


----------



## wrinklestar (May 7, 2015)

Backwater said:


> That's because the the Optimas last 3 times as long as those junk batteries.


Not in a C5, those batteries are Junk, new one every year until they eventually stopped warrantying them. Put a duracell AGM in and its been there 4 years. As a matter of fact never had a problem with a battery until the optima went in. Dont waste your money with Optima and when you are pricing it dont forget to include an optima friendly charger if you dont already have one.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

wrinklestar said:


> Not in a C5, those batteries are Junk, new one every year until they eventually stopped warrantying them. Put a duracell AGM in and its been there 4 years. As a matter of fact never had a problem with a battery until the optima went in. Dont waste your money with Optima and when you are pricing it dont forget to include an optima friendly charger if you dont already have one.


Oh? I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

JT McStravic said:


> It’s all good I still appreciate the help, the 1100 is still 26 pounds?


27.5

http://www.odysseybatteries.com/pc1100.htm


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

tjtfishon said:


> 27.5
> 
> http://www.odysseybatteries.com/pc1100.htm


Thank you


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

JT McStravic said:


> Did you use the 1200 as your starting battery as well?


Yes. 1 PC1200 for start/house load and 2 PC1200's in series for iPilot on totally separate circuits. They are smaller and lighter than flooded cell group 24's. I can run my 80lb Ulterra all day.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

tjtfishon said:


> 27.5
> 
> http://www.odysseybatteries.com/pc1100.htm


Thanks, you just saved me from pulling that bastard out of the hatch and weighing it!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Running a Optima Blue Top for over a year has been great. It’s a D34M and starts my motor and runs all my electronics separate from the TM. Never runs low. I plug it in every once in a while to the battery tender and the light turns green almost immediately. 

Although the alternator on the newer Suzuki’s seem to really charge the batteries well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone tried an Interstate 
Ive had one for cranking, lights and bilge. Been going strong for 3 years


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Am I reading something wrong or does the pc1100 seem to be better all around than the 1200 as a trolling motor battery?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Gone back to old school add water batteries for trolling motors seem to get a few more years out of them by keeping water levels good & adding “jumpstart” battery acid refill ive had gel ,agm over the years too expensive , 3 boats 11 batteries between them
Ive ruined them every way known to man over the last 30 years. Not leaving them dischagered too low for too long the key. Also ,Some of these new hi tech battery chargers kick a battery out as bad when an old-school charger would charge it fine. A $35 old-school battery charger without all the bells and whistle’s will save a battery more often than not


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya my charger tells me my battery is charged when it won’t start the boat. Hook it up to my truck with jumper cables to charge it for 10 minutes and it’s ready to go.


----------

